# Seeking gamers or game D&D



## scully (Oct 18, 2005)

We are a 30ish married couple of veteran D&D players looking to join a game or start one up
D&D 2nd or 3.5
we are in Gilroy Ca (near san jose) and willing to travel to san jose area to play if neccessary
kathy.earthbourne@gmail.com


----------



## CherubKid (Oct 20, 2005)

Dear Scully (if that is indeed your real names),

I will gladly DM you for the low-low price of one round-trip ticket to Gilroy (Onion capitol of the world)! Also, some munchies would be nice. Or just one Munchie, I am not picky. Also, do you have a cat, because that could be a problem for me? Who would win in a fight, Iceman or Silver Surfer?

That is all,
Gimli Lord of All Dwarves


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Oct 23, 2005)

Silver Surfer!!!!  (Oh, c'mon!  Like it would even be a fight!)


----------



## Harmon (Oct 30, 2005)

<bump>


----------



## Anzalin (Nov 26, 2005)

*2 looking for more*

If you are still interested in trying to locate a gaming group drop me an e-mail. I'm trying to start one (or join one). I live in San Jose and would be willing to offer up my place to meet up and play. 

-Dan 

anzalin (at) sbcglobal (dot) net


----------

